# If you're going to try to rob a gunstore....



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 10, 2017)

...the owner of said store might not be as cooperative as the clerk at the 7-11....

To add -

The old man was not fucking around, point and shoot.

The clerk with his hands up did not appear to hit the deck, he must of been backed against the wall or around a corner as the dude was firing rounds.

Fuck - that happened very fast.  A+ for his reaction time. I imagine the average person, even carrying, would 'freeze up' under the same scenario.  Especially when guns were already being pointed at them.

In my cartoon bubble I hear:

"Hey bob?  We gotta a problem...
Bob sees what is happening and says, "Fuuuck that...."

Audio interview with the owner at 1 minute in:


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2017)

Adios motherfucker.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 10, 2017)

Confirmed kill.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2017)

He be DRT.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 10, 2017)

Hell of a nice camera.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 10, 2017)

You play, you pay.....


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2017)

Darwin award winner.

God love that store owner. "Never wanted anything like this to happen, but I want to go home at night too."


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 10, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Gunz (Jan 11, 2017)

Moral of story: have a hot round up the pipe ready to go.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2017)

I went back and listened to the audio interview (about 1 minute in).  Gun owner says bad guy shot first, the video makes a lot more sense now...it explains how the lower showcase exploded before the owner began shooting.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 11, 2017)

Fucking retards. Robbing a gun shop. Like, what did they thing would happen. No doubt, the dead jerk offs m om will be bitching on how racist the good guy is, he did not have to kill my baby and my baby was a good boy while showing a pic of the jerk off when he was 5....

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 11, 2017)

[Q


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 11, 2017)

Bad guy got a fatal case of Glock-oma.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 11, 2017)

The results of poor planning, lack of situational awareness, and simple and pure idiocy!

He reaped what he sowed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2017)

Well fuck me til it hurts....the family of the dead bad-guy had the balls to start a GoFundMe....

This HAS to be fraud right?  Tell me the family did not really do this.

Click here to support Gone to soon Donavan  Chopin by BlackSquad Youngin


----------



## Muppet (Jan 14, 2017)

Fuck them and read the comments left. The jerk off is getting fired up for being a fucking scum bag. That's the god damned problem. Savages of all kinds commit some retarded crime and the shit bag family comes out, saying how much of a good boy he is. Reminds me of some dick head attempting a home invasion, gets blasted by some lady. The dead dicks cousins are on camera saying, "how else he supposed to get his money for school!?". Fuck me side ways. How about, get a fucking job....

M.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well fuck me til it hurts....the family of the dead bad-guy had the balls to start a GoFundMe....
> 
> This HAS to be fraud right?  Tell me the family did not really do this.
> 
> Click here to support Gone to soon Donavan  Chopin by BlackSquad Youngin



Color me unsurprised.  These are the people for whom criminal activity is perfectly acceptable... the same type who say (sic) "he ain't do no wrong.  He just shot a cop."  They are parasites who see the world around them simply as elements to be exploited in whatever way they choose at their convenience.

Good riddance; may others of his ilk suffer the same fate.


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 28, 2017)

Wait... they tried to rob a gun store and got shot?


----------



## pardus (Feb 28, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I went back and listened to the audio interview (about 1 minute in).  Gun owner says bad guy shot first, the video makes a lot more sense now...it explains how the lower showcase exploded before the owner began shooting.



Store owner fired first. Perp's round hit the case though I believe, in between the good guy's first and second round.


----------

